# PKU testing (heel stick) when declining Vitamin K injection.



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm looking for information, experiences, and advice about babies having the PKU screening test (the heel stick), when they aren't getting the vitamin K injection.

We had planned on declining the vit. k, but now I'm concerned about the possibility of bleeding from the baby getting the heel stick. Ideally, she wouldn't have the heel stick in the hospital anyway, but the only way around it is to file a religious exemption with the state, and I don't want to avoid it altogether, just immediately after her being born...we plan on leaving the hospital within 12-24 hours of the birth, and the 'state law' is that when the test is administered before 24 hours, it MUST be done again at 14 days.







I say, why can't we just wait until 14 days.

Unfortunately, a homebirth is not an option, so we're trying to figure out the best way to go with a hospital birth.


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

DS didn't get a vit K shot, and the heel stick went just fine. He didn't bleed excessively or anything. The hospital didn't give us any problems about it either. I wouldn't worry about it much. It's not like babies can't clot at all!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

We declined vit. K and midwife actually had a hard time getting enough blood out.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i declined vit K and had no problems with the heelstick either time. the whole point is to get some blood out, YK?


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

I wasn't concerned about the heel (or toe) prick. I expected the baby's body to bleed and clot properly. I don't think it takes a shot of synthetic vit K for that process to work.


----------



## genx77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I decline Vit K and my midwife also had a hard time getting enough blood bc DD was clotting really well. Ours was done at the 1 day visit.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
i declined vit K and had no problems with the heelstick either time. the whole point is to get some blood out, YK?

same here.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

It's hard to get blood out of a baby that small with a heel poke, especially if they're breast fed. Vitamin K doesn't make a difference.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

You can also specifically request that they do a larger screening. The largest available is through www.pediatrix.com The company recommends at what day the test should be done, and generally only recommends one. It's very comprehensive, and could be done through an OB or pediatrician.


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

I wouldn't expect bleeding to be a risk for the heel stick, like the PPs have said. It's a tiny stick, it isn't like they're taking blood from a vein or anything.

We gave oral vitamin k, and had no trouble with the heel stick at 5 days (no hospital involved).

Remember that you can decline anything you want, as long as you're willing to deal with the doctors freaking out sometimes.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
Remember that you can decline anything you want, as long as you're willing to deal with the doctors freaking out sometimes.









I don't know, sometimes the consequences can be quite greater than doctors freaking out. In most states (all?) newborn screening is required by law unless religious exemption, in which case there's a form to sign saying specifically you have a religious exemption. When it's law, technically not having it done is a crime and some hospitals and doctors may take it more seriously than others.

I don't mean to be negative, just realistic.


----------



## beachsea (Oct 23, 2006)

I told the OB and nurses, in writing and verbally, i did not want vitamin K or the eye crap. My LO came to me with crap in her eyes and band-aid on her heel.


----------



## mamabebe (Mar 28, 2007)

You really don't want to wait two weeks for the PKU test. If your baby has PKU and isn't started on a low phenylalanine diet right away, then their brain development is in danger. You can still breastfeed, provided you switch to a diet low in that amino acid, and supplement with a phenylalanine-free formula.

The heel stick just needs a drop of blood to check if your baby can break down phenylalanine. She probably won't bleed very much from the heelstick as several other posters have said about their own babies.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I've done lots of heelsticks - no vitK is no big deal. In fact, it makes it soooo much easier to get it done quickly when they haven't had the stick.
No worries about that.

I find the reassuance of the test to be worth the poke. Other people might not make the same decision, but I do think there is a lot of evidence that it's a good idea.


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indie* 
We declined vit. K and midwife actually had a hard time getting enough blood out.

us too


----------

